

Facebook’s Buchheit: The Future Is Lightweight Conversations - glen
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/04/live-at-web-2-expo-paul-buchheit-not-being-evil/

======
JacobAldridge
I think there's an 'AND' piece missing from the headline (and maybe Paul's
thinking, though from what I've heard about him I doubt it).

Just as "the best companies" have a big vision from the founders down AND are
implementing lightweight, rapid iteration, so too people are looking for a
number of lightweight conversations AND a depth of meaningful relationships
online and offline.

5,000 Facebook friends doesn't replace socialising with your three best mates.

------
ggchappell
Can someone explain what "lightweight" means in this context?

~~~
greyman
Like you don't go to a pub to have a few beers with your friends, but exchange
a few tweets and FG status update comments...

~~~
ggchappell
Well, thanks for the reply, but I still don't know what "lightweight" means.

